# Eure Ingame Screenshot



## Traka (23. Juli 2008)

Da die WoW-Server wohl noch offline sind (denke ich zumindest, bin leider selber auffer Arbeit daher kA) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sich dementsprechend viele hier tummeln, wollte ich gerne mal einen kleinen Thread erstellen, indem jeder seine Ingame-Screenshots postet. Egal was: ob einen schönen Sonnenuntergang, ein Mob mitm Kopf in der Wand, euren höchsten Crit...zeigt es uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber bin wie gesagt noch auffer Maloche, kann daher selber keine posten. Nutzt also die Zeit um euch durch euren Screenshot-Ordner mal wieder eure Anfänge im WoW hervor zu rufen.

PS.: Ein Blick in die SuFu hat mich nicht fündig werden lassen, dass es sowas schonmal gab.


----------



## szarik20 (23. Juli 2008)

die server sind nich off. man sollte auch die infos lesen die bizzard schreibt auch lesen und nicht imer einfach weiter klicken. 

hab hier mal ein screenshot von meinem shami. Titel ist: RELAX 

[attachment=3869:WoWScrnS...7_232053.jpg]


----------



## Sany.aha (23. Juli 2008)

Das Bild ist gemacht worden, als auf der Quel´Danas Insel endlich möglich war, die Items für die Heroischen Abzeichen zu kaufen.
Es war unmöglich auf den NPC zu klicken und sich die Sachen anzuschauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (23. Juli 2008)

szarik20 schrieb:


> die server sind nich off. man sollte auch die infos lesen die bizzard schreibt auch lesen und nicht imer einfach weiter klicken.


Wie gesagt, sitze auf der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher ist es mir zum einen Wumpe was mit den Servern ist und zum anderen hab ich leider nicht den Luxus mich auf der Arbeit einloggen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ #2: Das ist ja mal nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Welche Wartemarkennummer hattest du denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOS5 (23. Juli 2008)

Das Bild is cool^^ bei uns war ich zu eröffnung net dabei hatte da ne wow pause^^


----------



## Kleinkind01 (23. Juli 2008)

was sit größer Trolle oder Tauren
(hoffe das des Bild zu sehen ist/Users/freddy/Desktop/WOW Sreenshots/Bild 5.png


----------



## Kleinkind01 (23. Juli 2008)




----------



## 1337Stalker (23. Juli 2008)

Einmal dies hier wo ich so verblüfft war wegen der Waffe dieses Hexers^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal dies hier, wo ich so verblüfft war dass ich so viel Angriffskraft hatte oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szarik20 (23. Juli 2008)

auf der seite http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de kann mann auch nachgucken ob server on sind oder nicht. wenn man internet hat ist es kein problem. 

geht nur ums prinzip. falsche infos sind schlimmer als keine infos.


----------



## hyrakx (23. Juli 2008)

mein aktueller desktop hintergrun =) 

quel danas  bei nacht am lagerfeuer


----------



## Traka (23. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> (*denke *ich zumindest, bin leider selber auffer Arbeit daher *kA*)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum sollte ich da gucken? Interessiert mich doch kein Stück ob die on sind.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein absoluter favorit!

und ja das ist aus der beta^^


----------



## szarik20 (23. Juli 2008)

es geht um deine falschaussage. jeder der deinen beitrag gelesen hat und auch so schlau ist nicht nachzugucken ob die server on sind wartet jetzt bis 11 uhr da er denkt das die server erst dann wieder on sind. (ist ja auch im regelfall so). also führst du mit deiner falschaussage die leute bewusst in die irre WEIL du zu faul bist 2 klicke mit der Maus zu machen unabhängig davon das du auf der arbeit sitzt. das ist das was mich stört.


----------



## mekka84 (23. Juli 2008)

ich beim warten vor za^^


----------



## Traka (23. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> (*denke* ich zumindest, bin leider selber auffer Arbeit daher *kA*)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte mehr als deutlich sein, dass ich eben NICHT weiss was mit den Servern ist. Deutlicher kann ich es nicht machen! Jeder der dieses: "denke" und "kA" als Aussage dafür interpretiert, dass die Server offline sind, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen. Erst recht nicht denjenigen, die dies als "bewusste FALSCHAUSSAGE" werten...Für eine bewusste Falschaussage hätte ich ja, der Zusatz "bewusst" lässt das vermuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WISSEN müssen was mit denen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimey (23. Juli 2008)

oh noes^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F.E.A.R. (23. Juli 2008)

das war iwann mal beim questen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/1402/screencq6.jpg


----------



## gorlash (23. Juli 2008)

szarik20 schrieb:


> es geht um deine falschaussage. jeder der deinen beitrag gelesen hat und auch so schlau ist nicht nachzugucken ob die server on sind wartet jetzt bis 11 uhr da er denkt das die server erst dann wieder on sind. (ist ja auch im regelfall so). also führst du mit deiner falschaussage die leute bewusst in die irre WEIL du zu faul bist 2 klicke mit der Maus zu machen unabhängig davon das du auf der arbeit sitzt. das ist das was mich stört.




findest du es nicht ein bischen +übertrieben was du hier von dir gibst. er hat doch gesagt er sitzt auf arbeit, also 
is es doch total egal. und ob ein server down is oder nich interessiert hier glaub ich keinen, da es um bilder geht
du verfehlst das thema hier also meilenweit


----------



## 1337Stalker (23. Juli 2008)

szarik20 schrieb:


> es geht um deine falschaussage. jeder der deinen beitrag gelesen hat und auch so schlau ist nicht nachzugucken ob die server on sind wartet jetzt bis 11 uhr da er denkt das die server erst dann wieder on sind. (ist ja auch im regelfall so). also führst du mit deiner falschaussage die leute bewusst in die irre WEIL du zu faul bist 2 klicke mit der Maus zu machen unabhängig davon das du auf der arbeit sitzt. das ist das was mich stört.



Man kann sich auch anstellen oO


----------



## Traka (23. Juli 2008)

F.E.A.R. schrieb:


> das war iwann mal beim questen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der ist nice! Ist das aus dem Film "Bodyguard" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sieht echt aus wie son Personenschützer der gerade jemanden ausm SChussfeld schupsen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthfighter (23. Juli 2008)

HuHu 
Hab mal ne Auswahl meiner Besten zusammen gestellt
Gruß
Earth

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7fva-3-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7fva-4-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7fva-5-jpg.html


----------



## iReap (23. Juli 2008)

Taure + Orc dance!
Das war im Blutkessel, als der Healer vor dem letzten Boss abgehauen ist und der Jäger mal reppen musste.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> PS.: Ein Blick in die SuFu hat mich nicht fündig werden lassen, dass es sowas schonmal gab.


Mich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustige Screenshots: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&hl=Screen*
Screenshot-Wettbewerb: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&hl=Screen*
Post your screen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&hl=Screen*


----------



## Hepheisto (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu zwit Reiten? Schon vor WotLK!^^


----------



## Healguard (23. Juli 2008)

So jetzt kommen ein paar historische & aufregende Momente von meiner kleinen healy, viel Spaß beim anschauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war in Gnomerengan, fast alle hatten diese Robe von Arugal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich hab sage und schreibe 4 Stunden gebraucht um ne Gruppe zu finden).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erklärt sich von selbst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Lieblingsoutfit meiner kleinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier in der Tiefschwarzen Grotte, kurz vorm letzten Boss (ja das war ne random grp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zu guter letzt eine freundschaftliche Umarmung

PS: Ich könnte auch noch 3872 Bilder mehr posten, aber ich glaube die will keiner sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (23. Juli 2008)

@ Dalmus: Hab wirklich gesucht und nichts gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte ich wohl schlecht gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telay (23. Juli 2008)

ich kann leider keine Bilder machen weis auch nicht warum :-(


----------



## Traka (23. Juli 2008)

Meinst du das du im WoW keine machen kannst oder hier im Forum keine posten?


----------



## Telay (23. Juli 2008)

ich kann in wow keine machen wow erstelt den ordner nicht ???















[attachment=3878:Telay_1.jpg]


----------



## Stress0056 (23. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> So jetzt kommen ein paar historische & aufregende Momente von meiner kleinen healy, viel Spaß beim anschauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOCH DOCH ICH ICH möchte die andren 3872 Bilder Sehen!!


----------



## Tobi666 (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sah es diesen Sonntag in Sturmwind aus (Destromath). Die Horde ist mit geschätzten 100 Mann über die Tiefenbahn nach Sturmwind eingefallen. Zuerst wurde in der Burg der König gelegt. Hier sind sie gerade in der großen Kathetrale. Meine kleine Aurowa hat gerade noch eine Weihe raus gebracht - wir sind ja hier schließlich in der Kirche *g*


----------



## Healguard (23. Juli 2008)

Um screenshots zu machen musst du die "DRUCK-TASTE" drücken, ka welche das ist- du kannst das im Steuerungsmenü aber auch noch ändern (ich habs auf S für Screenshot, da ist mein Finger immer schnell wenns darum geht sinnlose momente abzulichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Den Ordner erstellt dein wow dann von alleine.


----------



## riggedi (23. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Um screenshots zu machen musst du die "DRUCK-TASTE" drücken, ka welche das ist


ROFL!!!

Und
@Stress: Fullquotes bei so einem Thread machen Dich sehr unbeliebt. Nur mal so am Rande!


----------



## Juudra (23. Juli 2008)

szarik20 schrieb:


> es geht um deine falschaussage. jeder der deinen beitrag gelesen hat und auch so schlau ist nicht nachzugucken ob die server on sind wartet jetzt bis 11 uhr da er denkt das die server erst dann wieder on sind. (ist ja auch im regelfall so). also führst du mit deiner falschaussage die leute bewusst in die irre WEIL du zu faul bist 2 klicke mit der Maus zu machen unabhängig davon das du auf der arbeit sitzt. das ist das was mich stört.



alter falter mann kanns auch übertreiben loool

hab auch mal eins drangehängt war zum anfang der beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratbusta (23. Juli 2008)

Mein süßer schami <3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ulululu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Um screenshots zu machen musst du die "DRUCK-TASTE" drücken, ka welche das ist- du kannst das im Steuerungsmenü aber auch noch ändern (ich habs auf S für Screenshot, da ist mein Finger immer schnell wenns darum geht sinnlose momente abzulichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




welche könnte das nur sein....hm...such...soviele Tasten auf der Tastatur, das is ja verwirrend...vllt die auf der ENDE steht...neee. die isses nicht...oder die mit NUM  ..ne oooch nich....ah da ist eine wo DRUCK draufsteht..hmm..neee das wäre zu einfach...mal weitersuchen..... wo iss die bloß...


----------



## Healguard (23. Juli 2008)

Auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren stelle ich vor:
"IMPRESSIONEN AUS WOW TEIL 2"!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja, Chillen am Loch Modan. (man achte besonders auf den Herren im Hintergrund, der gerade seine Blase an den
Fässern vor dem Zwergenhaus entleert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier saß ich gelangweilt mit einem Ingame-Freund rum, als sich unsere neuen Haustiere zu uns gesellten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf diesem Bild sind die verschiedensten Dinge zu sehen.
(Wer aufmerksam ist wird mitbekommen, dass die Elfe links im Bild schon auf 2 vorherigen Bildern von mir und der Elf auf einem vorherigem Bild zu sehen war/ ist)(Man achte auch besonders auf den Wichtel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier hab ich mal den Tisch gedeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zu guterletzt, ein Rätsel: Ist Sturmwinds könig ein wenig gewachsen?
(Ja, das Bild stammt von einem Privatserver- die anderen alle nicht!)


PS: Ich danke allen, die auf diesen Bildern zu sehen sind, für diese wunderschönen und lustigen Momente.
Ich kann mich an alle diese Momente erinnern und werde euch nie vergessen!
Hab euch lieb, eure Healy.


----------



## poTTo (23. Juli 2008)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> was sit größer Trolle oder Tauren
> (hoffe das des Bild zu sehen ist/Users/freddy/Desktop/WOW Sreenshots/Bild 5.png




lade das bild mal per

www.abload.de

oder

www.screex.com

hoch und nimm den passenden Forenlink, dann wird es auch angezeigt, da wir leider nicht auf deinen PC gugn können, freddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (23. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> welche könnte das nur sein....hm...such...soviele Tasten auf der Tastatur, das is ja verwirrend...vllt die auf der ENDE steht...neee. die isses nicht...oder die mit NUM  ..ne oooch nich....ah da ist eine wo DRUCK draufsteht..hmm..neee das wäre zu einfach...mal weitersuchen..... wo iss die bloß...


Ja entschuldige, ich brauchte die bis jetzt halt noch nie xD
Ach ja und @ Stress- bitte nicht nochmal alles voll zitieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izzo1990 (23. Juli 2008)

Mein Krieger im T2 Outfit^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man da kommen Erinnerungen hoch...


----------



## Klime (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da hab ich ne runde riese gespielt


----------



## Dwarf (23. Juli 2008)

Izzo1990 schrieb:


> Mein Krieger im T2 Outfit^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/4499/wows...06230427rf2.jpg


x)
its not a trap. its a TRAIN :O!


----------



## Likechees (23. Juli 2008)

Schon etwas älter UND NEIN DAS IST KEIN FAKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inv.zib (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unser erster try bei halazzi


----------



## Traka (23. Juli 2008)

Haben sich ja einige schöne Bilder angefunden. Nur weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netar (23. Juli 2008)

Huhu, hier mal einen Screenshot von mir den ich Anfang der S3 gemacht habe. 
Ich meldete mich mit jemand anderen in der Arena an und war dann beim Eintritt im Gegnerischen Team!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hain (23. Juli 2008)

Netar schrieb:


> Huhu, hier mal einen Screenshot von mir den ich Anfang der S3 gemacht habe.
> Ich meldete mich mit jemand anderen in der Arena an und war dann beim Eintritt im Gegnerischen Team!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry fürs OT, aber wie bkommt man die Buttons unten hin?


----------



## Sercani (23. Juli 2008)

Netar schrieb:


> Huhu, hier mal einen Screenshot von mir den ich Anfang der S3 gemacht habe.
> Ich meldete mich mit jemand anderen in der Arena an und war dann beim Eintritt im Gegnerischen Team!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hatte mal ein Screen vom Arena-Server da waren 92vs81 oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allies und Hordler gemischt ;O


----------



## Insgesicht (23. Juli 2008)

Das  ist mein absoluter lieblings screen. (leider hatte ich da noch die ui eingeblendet)


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

Der heilige Über-Schurke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=3961:WoWScrnS...6_212314.jpg]

Nein das ist *kein* Fake. Bin vom Zep runter gesprungen hab mein Ara auspacken wollen, als er nicht kam, hab ich  min. 5mal aus den Käfig geklickt! Da kam dann das raus! Habe noch mehr Fotos. Dieser....Bug hielt sogar einen Flug nach CX
[attachment=3962:WoWScrnS...6_210102.jpg]

Eine eher entspannte Runde WS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=3963:WoWScrnS...6_202457.jpg]


----------



## meganeo (28. Juli 2008)

Netherdrachen Quest reihe ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansa_export (28. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg hansa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmog (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drecksviech


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (28. Juli 2008)

The Best of all:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was hab ich gewonnen? ^^


----------



## Rainar93 (28. Juli 2008)

Screen

War als ich mim Kollegen im Arathibecken leider verloren hab    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalstorm (28. Juli 2008)

woooow echt geile screens !!!


----------



## Cael (28. Juli 2008)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> The Best of all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie haste das gemacht?^^

und du hast diese antwort gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zephanja27 (28. Juli 2008)

geile arena wertung -.-


----------



## wowhunter (28. Juli 2008)

F.E.A.R. schrieb:


> das war iwann mal beim questen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
lol der guckt als ob der bei nem mord erwischt wordden wär xP


----------



## Daywa (28. Juli 2008)

Bei einer kurzen Raidpause 
(Gibts auch nen Video zu KLICK) ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betrunken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chaos im UI während des Raids



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (28. Juli 2008)

einmal das hier... die erkundung von old ironforge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das, weils einfach stylisch ist (find ich)... und zimlich viele dumm rund herum standen in IF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alte spanner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basstuner (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einma die 3 deffer an denen nix vorbei kahm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

un nochma am deffen die allys haben nich die Flagge genommen xD


----------



## Wow-Gamer (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunderschöner Sonnenaufgang in den Grizzly Hills...


----------



## Nobol (29. Juli 2008)

Winterspring:
[attachment=3966:WoWScrnS...8_225446.jpg]

Stranglethorn
[attachment=3967:WoWScrnS...8_223150.jpg]

Hab noch haufenweise schöne screens nur liegt die grenze bei 500kb und wie anders draufladen, weiss ich nicht ;(


----------



## Melih (29. Juli 2008)

Hatte mit mein schadow priste ein fatal error in schlingendorntal wollt mich einlogen und danach sa es so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Karte als ich bei dem "meer" war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ein link zu mein char wenn er denkt es wäre ein privat server 

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...lash&n=Naix

Hier noch ein paar kommentare von dem krieger den ich bei 10 duellen fertig gemacht hatt obwohl er s2 full und so trägt und mein hexer nur s1/pve sachen hat und mid mein teufeljäger ihn fertig gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathful (29. Juli 2008)

Huhu das war auf Detromath ca 30schamis und 30 dudus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (29. Juli 2008)

Earthfighter schrieb:


> HuHu
> Hab mal ne Auswahl meiner Besten zusammen gestellt
> Gruß
> Earth
> ...


GEILO! *_*


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

Grimey schrieb:


> oh noes^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geiles addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is this a wype? hmm maybe? ^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. Juli 2008)

Hab im Laufe meiner Spielzeit so viele Screenshots gemacht, da konnte ich mich garnicht entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier mal ein paar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (29. Juli 2008)

Alterac irgendwie mit 13 Verstärkung, wo ich die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auf das hier bin ich ziemlich stolz^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei sowas freut sich natürlich jeder WoW-spieler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (29. Juli 2008)

Cael schrieb:


> wie haste das gemacht?^^
> 
> und du hast diese antwort gewonnen
> 
> ...




hmm Screenshot von meinem Char im Sonnenwendefestgewand mit allen Extras und so x) und dann bissle mit Adobe Photoshop CS3 verändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vivapinata (29. Juli 2008)

Ist passiert als ich nen disc im schlingendorntal hatte  keine ahnung mehr wann das war. War grad  am tauchen oder so und dann wurd ich plözlich in silithus angezeigt Oo

[attachment=3976:WoWScrnS...8_193814.jpg]

[attachment=3978:WoWScrnS...8_194003.jpg]

[attachment=3979:WoWScrnS...8_193722.jpg]

Hab noch ein paar screens aber keine lust alle zu posten^^


----------



## rod2k8 (29. Juli 2008)

chillen bei der schlacht vor OG ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=3980:WoWScrnS...8_002107.jpg]

und nen pic bei mondschein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=3981:WoWScrnS...8_231424.jpg]


----------



## Sandalor (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgens 5Uhr in Scholo. 
Man achte auf meine Schultern... die hässligsten T1 Teile die es gibt.

p.s. sry für die Qualität aber das Foto wurde etwas gestaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ist ja auch schon 2Jahre alt.


----------



## Larandera (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da freute ich mich wegen der Epic Fluggestalt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War in den Netherminen von den Netherdrachen. Schön dunkel an manchen Stellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier war am 20.Sep 2006,als ich grade so am Anfang von WoW war^^ is mein erster Char gewesen bzw eig 2ter...meine erste Jägerin hat lvl 20 nicht überlebt dank einem Freund.

Edith sagt: Sorry für die Größe


----------



## Shaguar93 (29. Juli 2008)

hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jo hab auch richtig tolle bilder...sehen auch sehr lustig aus.bei dem einem pic is das mein hunter namens hawkz...mit 2 1h äxten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lustig finde ich das eine bild wo ich mit meiner ex-gilde auf der treppe bin und ein netter hunter sagt: "das ist nicht irgendein druide das is shaguar" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (wahrscheinlich weil ich mit ihm ma arena war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo war schon lustig.. leider hat sich meine gilde wegen dieser scheiss markenscheisse aufgelöst.. waren echt geile zeiten.


mfg Shaguar!


----------



## Shaguar93 (29. Juli 2008)

Hepheisto schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> zu zwit Reiten? Schon vor WotLK!^^


ka wie du das gemacht hast ... hacker? nachtelf-irokese?


----------



## Oimdudla (29. Juli 2008)

ein etwas anderes arathibecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musste portal machen weil wer in ner vase im ah von og gesteckt is o.O

haben gerade noch gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf SW ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uninstanzierte tiefenbahn (fear @ tiefenbahn beim if raid ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilly_gore (29. Juli 2008)

Da sind ein paar richtig nette Bilder bei!

Das ist eines meiner liebsten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, da warn mir im arathi und ally + horde hat sich einmal vertragen^^
/spit nur deswegen weil uns der doofe b11 immer killen wollte.. (der, der da grad so fröhlich ins bild hüpft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## lala.y0 (29. Juli 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> und das, weils einfach stylisch ist (find ich)... und zimlich viele dumm rund herum standen in IF
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achtet darauf wo der Nachtelf der Menschen-Frau hinpackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubis89 (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



shit ist verkehrt rum -.-  naja .. der screen habe ich auf dem tor von IF gemacht


----------



## Kahadan (29. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung was da mit meiner GraKa los war...
Aber lustig siehts schon aus


----------



## Chilischote (29. Juli 2008)

Smog im Brachland.

[attachment=3988:WoWScrnS...7_223409.jpg]


----------



## Syrics (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war mal mit meine alten ally in den todesminen xP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgentwer muss doch meine uhr geklaut haben^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tjah^^

PS: ich bin stolz darauf der einzige in Europa zu sein der Lumbrê heißt xP (bewertet mal mein interface.möchte ne meinung von außen.einfach ibs ok is oder net obs taugt is wurst)


----------



## Spave (29. Juli 2008)

Geilster Bug ever! Hab eine kleiner Zahl gewürfelt und trotzdem gewonnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (29. Juli 2008)

Schon total, alt aber total schön.

Titel:  Moonlight




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (29. Juli 2008)

Don´t drink an dive  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=3991:WoWScrnS...8_193749.jpg]


Hab derzeit kleine Grafikprobleme beim Tauchen, aber ausschließlich nur, wenn ich die Kamera in Richtung offenes Meer schwenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (30. Juli 2008)

Hier war der Käpt'n wohl recht besoffm
[attachment=3996:Voll_dur...gesegelt.jpg]

Hier hat sich einer bei den Großen was abgeguckt, wusste aber noch nicht wie das genau funktioniert
[attachment=3993:FAAAAALSCH____.jpg]

Ein kleiner Jäger zähmt sich nen Raptor...ja und?
[attachment=3994:Lecker__Arm.jpg]

Das Beste, das ein Gnom je bekommen wird
[attachment=3995:ZENSIERT.jpg]

Wenn mn schon flieht, dann auch richtig
[attachment=3997:Voll_an_...ebatscht.jpg]


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juli 2008)

Super Screenshot`s kann leider keine posten weil alle auf dem Computer sind der letze woche den Geist aufgegeben hat -.-


----------



## ---D.A.--- (30. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3998:WoWScrnS...8_060234.JPG]

Hab ein bisschen mitgerockt bei LVL70ETC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätt ja gern noch 3 andere gepostet aber  er zeigt leider an das der Speicher nich ausreicht bzw. Dateien zu groß sind =(


----------



## _(#)AndyX(#)_ (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (30. Juli 2008)

in hdw..planlos xD


----------



## Latharíl (30. Juli 2008)

und noch einmal....langeweile vor zul farrak...


----------



## Latharíl (30. Juli 2008)

langeweile vor zul farrak 2


----------



## Baazul (30. Juli 2008)

[attachment=4001:WoWScrnS...8_200816.jpg]

[attachment=4002:WoWScrnS...8_200417.jpg]

und noch VIEL mehr ... nur ist der screenshot ordner riesig.


----------



## Drydema (30. Juli 2008)

hier mal ein lustiger ingame bug http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08182655yv3.jpg und ja es is kein privat server
und hier mal nen pic was man sieht wenn man durch die map fällt http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...07152820aq1.jpg


----------



## Xondor (30. Juli 2008)

Das AV hier war eigentlich nicht spannend. Bis 1:30 Minuten vorm Ende, war sich jeder sicher, dass die Horde gewinnt. Ab dem Zeitpunkt haben wir dann gehofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Auf die Verstärkung achten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orego (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vogel im Wasser





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


World of Horrorcraft?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ring frei! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollen die Käfer etwas sagen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeah Baby, ich tanze nur für dich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kriegsspuren vor Karazhan





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bum Bumm, die Kriegstrommeln ertönen, die Erde bebt, gleich gibts eine blutige Schlacht zwischen der Horde und Allianz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blau = schlau, Rot = Tot





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bunte Himmel, komischer Bug (Ferales)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zoo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man nehme einen Palatank und einen Hexer, man Grüße den Boss vor seinen Untergegebenen in Kathedrale und beschenkt die Gläubigen mit DAMAGE!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Elementeparty in SW





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Titanic: Jack, ich fliege!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum funktioniert die Sonnenschutzvorrichtungen nicht? Ich seh nichts, gleich könnte ich über einem Gnom stolpern!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hi, ho, neues Parfum?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hexer: Warum musste sie sterben in diesem gottverlassenen Ort? *seufz*
Krieger: Da hinten sind die Schurken





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie Zwerge unheimlich Magier hassen. "Epischeteile ausziehen, sonst klebt da möglicherweiße Manadreck!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwerg: "Weichei, schießt vond er Ferne Lolbällchen, DARF ICH MAL LACHEN ?!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da liegt er. Zwerg:"Komm lass die Ini resetten und den Lollbällschenschießer noch einmal in die Fresse hauen"
Der Magier war beim resetten übrigens nicht mehr da, stattdessen lag ein Brief an Blizzard: Ich kündige!


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. Juli 2008)

lala.y0 schrieb:


> Achtet darauf wo der Nachtelf der Menschen-Frau hinpackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LOL ist mir gar nie aufgefallen xD


----------



## Flat.Eric (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unser versuch, bären zu kreuzen und zu züchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zu guter letzt der tandembär...


----------



## Leiler (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das bild hat was =P xD


----------



## ich2 (30. Juli 2008)

sauu geil.. man freu ich mich drauf





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weddingcrusher (30. Juli 2008)

ich2 schrieb:


> sauu geil.. man freu ich mich drauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auf was freust du dich ???


----------



## Karuna (30. Juli 2008)

Izzo1990 schrieb:


> Mein Krieger im T2 Outfit^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ja.......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte noch hunderte anhängen, aber das würde wohl den Rahmen sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Juli 2008)

hier was lustiges (das waren noch zeiten ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Sommerurlaubsziel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Lepragnome in LBRS haben zu gute Waffen, wie ich meine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor allem, dass die jetzt auch Tigermounts haben, die beim Aufsitzen die Farbe Grün 
annehmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



it's Partytime !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das darf natürlich nicht fehlen - die Urlaubsgrüße aus dem jetztigen Hyjal vor dem Wegportpatch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Brandolf


----------



## Lighthelios (1. August 2008)

[attachment=4043:WoWScrnS...7_184228.jpg]

^^

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wowscrn...122407_13pu.jpg


----------



## Sufuri (1. August 2008)

Hier mein Schurke in seiner Heimat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (1. August 2008)

Meine ingame Hochzeit !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (5. August 2008)

Spave schrieb:


> Geilster Bug ever! Hab eine kleiner Zahl gewürfelt und trotzdem gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähm sieht mir komisch aus. Nicht nur das du gewonnen hast obwohl du eine niedriger Zahl hast, sondern auch, dass erst steht, dass alle gepasst haben und dann doch gegiert wurde. Außerdem steht da "blbla betritt Channel Suche Nach Gruppe". Nun weiss ich nicht ob es mal eine Version von WoW gab, bei der das noch so war, das wenn alle gepasst haben trotzdem gewürfelt wurde und das jeder der in /4 geht gemeldet wird...

Achja und die Screenshotzeit 16:02h passt auch nicht mit der angezeigten 08:01AM - will keine "Fake" oder "privat Server" gerüchte streuen...meine nur, dass da noch bischen mehr komisch ist als das Würfelglück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandalor (7. August 2008)

Hm ja lang ist´s her.


----------



## Zagron (7. August 2008)

Immer noch mein Favorit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. August 2008)

http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08171119ix6.jpg

http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08114159kj5.jpg

^^


----------



## davone (7. August 2008)

Guckt euch an unglaublich aber Wahr ein geiles pet oder als hunter ich bin der Hunter der da neben steht ^^ http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=SWSFNtfqg2TIpE0.jpg


----------



## ChAkuz@ (7. August 2008)

[attachment=4180:WoWScrnS...8_220427.jpg]

hihi^^ da hab ich nix mehr gesehn blödes interface bei so vielen gegnern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ps: war erst gestern und die guten unter euch wissen welche ini das is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orego (16. Februar 2009)

Pushe den Thread hoch, vll sind inzwischen neue geile Bilder entstanden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frink (16. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Hexer beim Rundflug über Nordend =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebespicknick aufm Wasser mit meiner Todesritterin (Eisige Pfade ftw^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum Schluss noch ein Schnappschuß vom Lichking himself



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    epic ^^


----------



## Azerak (1. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß 100%, dass mein Beitrag einige zum lachen bringen wird. 
Seit dem die neuen Spielertexturen draußen sind hab ich ständig Fehler ~ nicht wirklich schlimme aber irgendwie sind die krank.

Fang ich mal mit was normalen an:

Ein Freund war so "nett" und hat net mitgewürfelt... eigentlich war er gerade net am PC und wer anderes hat das würfeln weggedrückt aber naja *G*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Irgendwer zieht ihn ja immer nach OG ~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






1. Grafikfehler aber nur im Characterauswahl-Bildschirm~ nix dolles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






2. Grafikfehler ~ sieht kacke aus aber das ist noch gar nichts...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







3. Grafikfehler ~ ziemlich krank sieht das aus... und nein es sind keine 2 Leute in einem.. Anzeigefehler mehr net...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







4. Grafikfehler ... extrem krank... mein absoluter Favorit... Kiss me baby!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balic (1. Juni 2009)

Ist es nicht vollkommen Schnuppe ob jemand weiß ob die Server on sind oder nicht? In diesem Thread geht es ja wohl mal um ganz was anderes, oder etwa nicht?? Also jeder der sich über die Aussage vom Ersteller aufregt: Screenshot posten oder abhauen und Klappe halten. Weil, es ist ja so, das jeder, der lesen kann, klar im Vorteil ist und somit auch erkannt haben dürfte um was es hier geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieser Screenshot ist entstanden, als wir auf unserem Server Eisenschmiede vor der Horde verteidigt haben und alle ihren Kriegsbären gesattelt haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladrion (1. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7809:WoWScrnS...9_133744.jpg]

Da musste ich erstmal über das lvl der beiden nachdenken^^


----------



## Layfiron (1. Juni 2009)

Ladrion schrieb:


> [attachment=7809:WoWScrnS...9_133744.jpg]
> 
> Da musste ich erstmal über das lvl der beiden nachdenken^^



kann ich verstehen sie irgenwie derbe gaga aus. blöde frgae ist das von privi server oder was


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juni 2009)

Layfiron schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen sie irgenwie derbe gaga aus. blöde frgae ist das von privi server oder was




nö ist es nicht... hatte auch schon desöfteren den bug...


----------



## Layfiron (1. Juni 2009)

nadann ma schauen vllt taucht der bug bei mir auch mal auf*lachanfall*


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Juni 2009)

mein favorit wo ich mein tauren so groß gemahct hab das er bis  onys kopf reichte fast^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (1. Juni 2009)

Mamut mit unglaublichem "Grip" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.imagehorst.com/archiv.php?bild=...192527Y8GJJ.jpg


----------



## Genker (1. Juni 2009)

Neulich mit meinem Twink diese Werbung von Goldsellern entdeckt.....

immer schlimmer wirds zur Zeit...

[attachment=7811:Goldsell...arbeitet.jpg]


----------



## hordentod (1. Juni 2009)

also des is uns beim letzten retro ZA run passiert 

[attachment=7812:WoWScrnS...9_220843.jpg]


----------



## Headsick (1. Juni 2009)

Angeln in OG...mit LV 8...brauchte Beschäftigung als mein Heimserver down war und Zwerg-Taurische Freundschaft^^ ...ach und mein Lieblingsbildchen, Zwer=Taure in SW auf Gnomenschreiter nach Teleporterunfall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-MfG-


----------



## Error2000 (1. Juni 2009)

Gestern im Naxxraid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir einfach mal erspart, die Namen zu zensieren. Da man eh nix wichtiges daraus lesen kann ^^


----------



## Lexana (1. Juni 2009)

Hier 2 Screen mit nem GM =) Hatte n Prob die ApfelQ...Konnte die Äpfel net einsammeln...nach 23Stunden warten durft ich auch 2 Fotos machen =)


----------



## 666Anubis666 (1. Juni 2009)

szarik20 schrieb:


> es geht um deine falschaussage. jeder der deinen beitrag gelesen hat und auch so schlau ist nicht nachzugucken ob die server on sind wartet jetzt bis 11 uhr da er denkt das die server erst dann wieder on sind. (ist ja auch im regelfall so). also führst du mit deiner falschaussage die leute bewusst in die irre WEIL du zu faul bist 2 klicke mit der Maus zu machen unabhängig davon das du auf der arbeit sitzt. das ist das was mich stört.



Man kann es auch übertreiben -.-"  ganz ruhig bleiben, er hat doch gesagt er es nicht weiß weil er auf der arbeit ist.


----------



## Pallamos (1. Juni 2009)

Mein Lieblings spruch dazu ein Blizzard tobt und die Frisur hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Juni 2009)

man bedenke das es ein pvp server ist


http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...42809183154.jpg


----------



## fre_k (1. Juni 2009)

Woran kann das liegen wen meine Printscreens nicht abespeichert werden?.. Ist etwas doof vorallem weil ch grad bemerkt habe das die Bilder die ich in letzter Zeit gemacht habe alle nicht da sind. -.-'


----------



## OMGlooool (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is mein taurenschammi in hdz1, Ich hab mich so am arsch gelacht als ich sein gesicht gesehen hab... CHUCK NORRIS! xD


----------



## Creel0r (1. Juni 2009)

ein sehr schönes bild wie ich finde;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (1. Juni 2009)

szarik20 schrieb:


> es geht um deine falschaussage. jeder der deinen beitrag gelesen hat und auch so schlau ist nicht nachzugucken ob die server on sind wartet jetzt bis 11 uhr da er denkt das die server erst dann wieder on sind. (ist ja auch im regelfall so). also führst du mit deiner falschaussage die leute bewusst in die irre WEIL du zu faul bist 2 klicke mit der Maus zu machen unabhängig davon das du auf der arbeit sitzt. das ist das was mich stört.



und du solltest mal einfach deine klappe halten und nicht immer ot schreiben...hauptsache den thread/threadersteller flamen weil er nicht wie du zu hause faul vorm rechner sitzt sondern lieber arbeiten geht.


----------



## Muggu (1. Juni 2009)

ein KLEINES Drachentreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf Taerar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (1. Juni 2009)

Balic schrieb:


> Ist es nicht vollkommen Schnuppe ob jemand weiß ob die Server on sind oder nicht? In diesem Thread geht es ja wohl mal um ganz was anderes, oder etwa nicht?? Also jeder der sich über die Aussage vom Ersteller aufregt: Screenshot posten oder abhauen und Klappe halten. Weil, es ist ja so, das jeder, der lesen kann, klar im Vorteil ist und somit auch erkannt haben dürfte um was es hier geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nenn älteren hut hätte man kaum ausgraben können, oder?


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (1. Juni 2009)

SO hier 2 screenshots von mir 



Ich hab denn bug öfters wenn ich in Schlingendorntal einen disc bekomme x.x





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist das hier nicht ein wenig zweideutig? ein sadist von den trollen mit schwarzem leder 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer nicht weiß das Sadist beteutet:

Als *Sadismus* im medizinischen Sinn bezeichnet man die Tatsache,  dass ein Mensch (sexuelle) Lust oder Befriedigung dadurch erlebt,  andere Menschen zu demütigen, zu unterdrücken oder ihnen Schmerzen  zuzufügen. In gewissem Rahmen kann sich Sadismus auch durch z. B.  tierquälerische Handlungen ausdrücken.

Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Savo3 (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roguetaylor (1. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7820:WoWScrnS...9_122535.jpg]


Peggle <3


----------



## Savo3 (1. Juni 2009)

http://s7b.directupload.net/file/d/1812/x3eibfig_jpg.htm
http://s5b.directupload.net/file/d/1812/9mxxiqb3_jpg.htm
http://s6b.directupload.net/file/d/1812/xfej67r7_jpg.htm
http://s5b.directupload.net/file/d/1812/c5iiuxa5_jpg.htm
http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1812/f6yz8e5c_jpg.htm

Sind paar coole Dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Juni 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> http://s7b.directupload.net/file/d/1812/x3eibfig_jpg.htm
> http://s5b.directupload.net/file/d/1812/9mxxiqb3_jpg.htm
> http://s6b.directupload.net/file/d/1812/xfej67r7_jpg.htm
> http://s5b.directupload.net/file/d/1812/c5iiuxa5_jpg.htm
> ...


okaaay das erste ist pserver weil emerald dream, zweites auch weil frostwyrm in der brennenden steppe/sengenden schlucht, vermutlich drittes auch, weil du ganz allein tanzend auf malygos plattform bist, viertes KANN auf blizzserver sein, da ich mich noch leicht an so eine quest erinnern kann, vierte ist wahrscheinlich liveserver weil mehrere leute da sind bzw großer pserver

zu den ersten 3: gz, das interessiert keinen


----------



## Savo3 (1. Juni 2009)

ne das mit n drachen is kein P server


----------



## Barty (1. Juni 2009)

;D okey dann setz ich mal mein Senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=7821:WoWScrnS...8_201925.jpg]
ich find des bild so geil hab ich damals in Festung der Stürme gemacht




wie gefällts euch denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Juni 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> ne das mit n drachen is kein P server


dann eben modelchange... wie willst du das ding sonst dahin bekommen? (oder ist das eine mir unbekannte quest?)


----------



## Spectrales (1. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann eben modelchange... wie willst du das ding sonst dahin bekommen? (oder ist das eine mir unbekannte quest?)



Todesritterstartgebiet mit Grafikbug


----------



## Sefian (1. Juni 2009)

Einmal hier das fand ich lustig beim achievement sammeln ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und hier der neue schicke hut von meinen hunter twink ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iyasmina (1. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann eben modelchange... wie willst du das ding sonst dahin bekommen? (oder ist das eine mir unbekannte quest?)


Ich denke es ist ein Teil der ersten Questreihe für die Todesritter im Startgebiet (östliche Pestländer)! Bei dieser muss man auf einem Drachen die Einwohner von einem Dorf für den Lich King angreifen!


----------



## Exili (1. Juni 2009)

das war mein erstes sunwell raid.....3 tanks ;-)


----------



## Rappi (1. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> okaaay das erste ist pserver weil emerald dream, zweites auch weil frostwyrm in der brennenden steppe/sengenden schlucht, vermutlich drittes auch, weil du ganz allein tanzend auf malygos plattform bist, viertes KANN auf blizzserver sein, da ich mich noch leicht an so eine quest erinnern kann, vierte ist wahrscheinlich liveserver weil mehrere leute da sind bzw großer pserver
> 
> zu den ersten 3: gz, das interessiert keinen



Das vierte Bild dürfte tatsächlich auf einem echten Server entstanden ist. Die Quest gibt es in der Drachenöde und nahe des Walrossdorfes erledigt. Bei dem Tierchen handelt es sich um eine Meeresgottheit


----------



## zwergeromatiko (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein schönes Bild von Sartharion ;-)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Levitieren ist schon was feines =)


----------



## Arosk (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir war langweilig.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Juni 2009)

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e241/Hau...0109_175521.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e241/Hau...1509_180710.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e241/Hau...0709_233114.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e241/Hau...1909_144212.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e241/Hau...1408_001615.jpg


----------



## Anamora (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Juni 2009)

Jägerbeschwörung!!!


----------



## KeuleMachtBeule (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blizzards neues grafik paket?? ^^


----------



## CypherGirl (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe Bären... und ich liebe den Fjord... und die Horde... und und und.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo man einen Drachen nicht auch alles parken kann....

Ich such mal mehr raus, waren jetzt eher spontan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

x
CypherG.


----------



## Haidutschi (1. Juni 2009)

für meinen Desktop gemacht:
[attachment=7828:neues_herz.JPG]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ist zentral über Shattrat)


----------



## -Migu- (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist schon länger her, ich und Kumpel (Krieger) haben zu zweit das Scharlachrote Kloster gecleant. Die Waffenkammer, der Friedhof und die Bibliothek. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: diese Chars existieren nicht mehr.


----------



## Shadowphoenix (1. Juni 2009)

Hi ich habe 3 tolle ;D

einmal mein schamy beim questen xD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und mein dudu beim abrocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dan noch mal mein schamy jetzt 80 und voll im lauf-rausch^.^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mario68 (1. Juni 2009)

wie kann ich hier bilder posten ?


----------



## Mario68 (1. Juni 2009)

versuche es mal als anhang !


----------



## Mario68 (1. Juni 2009)

wer weiss wo das war ^^


----------



## beN.! (1. Juni 2009)

Booty Bay


----------



## BuffedPala (1. Juni 2009)

glaub in tanaris kp wie die stadt heißt

edit: ne im schlingendorntal


----------



## Mario68 (1. Juni 2009)

richtig booty bay ! war aufeinmal alles wech nur noch stühle und npc zu sehen ^^


----------



## BuffedPala (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was is nochma Booty Bay is doch im Schlingendorntal oda ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mario68 (1. Juni 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> was is nochma Booty Bay is doch im Schlingendorntal oda ??
> ...



genau ^^


----------



## Ladrion (2. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7842:WoWScrnS...8_171857.jpg]

Das wohl böseste Huhn in WoW  (Teufelswald) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitorez (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sholazarbecken sieht einfach nur geil aus


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Juni 2009)

Ihr habt das Fischmahl satt? Hier eine echte Alternative: über offenem Feuer gerösteter Taure:[attachment=7854:WoWScrnS...9_015548.jpg]


----------



## Gadreel (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laaaaaaange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkalexa (3. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7855:WoWScrnS...9_153223.jpg]
bei dem hatte ich irgendwie probleme in dalaran, deswegen konnte ich aufm perd stehen..

[attachment=7857:WoWScrnS...9_203013.jpg]
und bei dem  fand ich die daten auf meinem recount so toll^^


----------



## Nutrius (3. Juni 2009)

Im Bg, irgendwann kurz nach Release von WotLk, hab leider keinen Screenshot von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, da gings noch lustiger zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=7859:WoWScrnS...8_213538.jpg]


----------



## CypherGirl (5. Juni 2009)

http://www.abload.de/img/wowscrnshot_060509_23110wk.jpg

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

x
CypherG.


----------



## Stolltheke (5. Juni 2009)

das war mal noch in den anfängen meinerseits ... laif da so rum bleib stehen und habe auf einmal diese "hackfresse" voll auf dem schirm ^^ hab mich voll erschrocken ^^


----------



## Stolltheke (5. Juni 2009)

auch ein sehr schönes pic ^^


----------



## Riearlo (5. Juni 2009)

Hab dann auch mal was.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Horde Raid bei Weihnachten als Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die 4 Reiter von Eisenschmiede


----------



## FakeEpix (5. Juni 2009)

Ein Screen das ich aus Fun gemacht habe. Nenne es rouge do it from behind

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/3917/wowscr...51209194707.jpg


----------



## Nexarion (5. Juni 2009)

Da konnte man noch unter gewissen Umständen als Eule auf ein Mount kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal was vom Nobelgartenfest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztes Jahr zu Helloween.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (6. Juni 2009)

Heute geschossen, ich finde den Sonnenuntergang einfach toll..


mfg


auf wunsch editier ich den titel wenn weiter geflamed wird <.<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/jybs7q2x/...2209_201250.jpg


----------



## Thoor (6. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> auf wunsch editier ich den titel wenn weiter geflamed wird <.<


ZOMG [Insert Random "No RL" Flame here] WTF LOL OMG

Na ja Gratz, ist wohl der seltenste aller Titel im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> auf wunsch editier ich den titel wenn weiter geflamed wird <.<


ZOMG [Insert Random "No RL" Flame here] WTF LOL OMG

Na ja Gratz, ist wohl der seltenste aller Titel im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (6. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> ZOMG [Insert Random "No RL" Flame here] WTF LOL OMG
> 
> Na ja Gratz, ist wohl der seltenste aller Titel im Spiel
> 
> ...




hahaha

naja bis vor 2 jahren als ich noch schule gemacht habe war das auch so


Habe heute früh mal ein wenig wieder rumgeschaut und was interessantes im elwynn forest gesehn


Das geheime Haus, leider komme ich als nicht ingi da nicht hin :> zumindest jetzt noch nicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

RIP


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab noch eins


----------



## P-bibi (12. Juni 2009)

Find ich einfach cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juni 2009)

na endlich mal wer anderes^^ sollte weiterleben der thread


----------



## Pope_AL (12. Juni 2009)

Warum denn so ernst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[attachment=7967:WoWScrnS...9_225503.jpg]

hab noch nen andren screenshot, wo man tod und verfall noch besser sieht, aber da sieht man auch mein interface :-P


----------



## Darkfire936 (13. Juni 2009)

Hab den dicken heute zufällig im Dämmerwald gefunden

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b5kj-3-jpg.html


----------



## Feindflieger (13. Juni 2009)

Kels Kellerloch im Sonnenschein^^

[attachment=7968:WoWScrnS...9_135600.jpg]

Screen von der Weltkugel in der HDS

[attachment=7969:WoWScrnS...9_204757.jpg]


----------



## Darkfire936 (13. Juni 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Kels Kellerloch im Sonnenschein^^
> 
> [attachment=7968:WoWScrnS...9_135600.jpg]
> 
> ...



Die Klimaerwärmung trifft auch Nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (13. Juni 2009)

Hab auf dem Kult der Verdammten heute morgen das http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/b5kj-5-jpg.html gefunden. Den Chinafarmern wird wohl nie langweilig^^


----------



## radio-activ (13. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomsch (13. Juni 2009)

muhahaha Fürst der Finsternis...endlich ma n bug der lustig war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (13. Juni 2009)

hier erst mal das Bild, aus dem ich meine Signatur gebastelt habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist in Nagrand entstanden.

naja den Anzeigebug hattet ihr vielleicht auch schon mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal ein Server und Fraktionswechsel: Auf Hordeseite habe ich auch Chars und hier ist einer davon: Auch wenn die Hexe inzwischen 80 ist, damals war sie noch im lowlevel Bereich. Und wie man an dem kleinen Orkkind daneben erkennen kann, ist der Screenshot irgendwann zur Kinderwoche entstanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cr3s (13. Juni 2009)

1337Stalker schrieb:


> Und einmal dies hier, wo ich so verblüfft war dass ich so viel Angriffskraft hatte oO


Da haben sich die ap buffs noch nicht gegenseitig aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (22. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, wir bekommen nun wohl ALLE Hausverbot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Bild ist gerade eben gemacht worden^^


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juni 2009)

Check i nett...


> Nein,  ihr könnt nicht nach Dalaran.


?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juni 2009)

[attachment=8065:Gefrorene_Eule.jpg]


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fands ja schon nen bissl epic.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Juni 2009)

Find ich geil:
Mein Jäger als beschwörer.


----------



## Manconi (24. Juni 2009)

auf level 70 wo wir die bosse für den erfolg *Für die Allianz* gelegt haben ^^


----------



## Manconi (24. Juni 2009)

wir waren ca 120 leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juri94 (24. Juni 2009)

ich weiß auch nicht mehr, wie und warum das passiert ist, aber es sieht cool aus^^


----------



## Forderz (24. Juni 2009)

Grafik Bug




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Heute geschossen, ich finde den Sonnenuntergang einfach toll..
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...




selfowned, den titel hast du garnicht von normalen Eröffnungsevent: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...hol&cn=Ajey

also haste den Nachträglich gemacht und das ist arm


----------



## lilithb (24. Juni 2009)

jägermeister werbung ingame?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein privatkonzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cypress2308 (24. Juni 2009)

szarik20 schrieb:


> es geht um deine falschaussage. jeder der deinen beitrag gelesen hat und auch so schlau ist nicht nachzugucken ob die server on sind wartet jetzt bis 11 uhr da er denkt das die server erst dann wieder on sind. (ist ja auch im regelfall so). also führst du mit deiner falschaussage die leute bewusst in die irre WEIL du zu faul bist 2 klicke mit der Maus zu machen unabhängig davon das du auf der arbeit sitzt. das ist das was mich stört.



Hier hast du ein bisschen Käse zum Whine.

und hier noch ein schönes Video für dich => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Sadinsky (24. Juni 2009)

Das fand ich Lustig... ^^
Würd ich gern wieder erleben...

Geissel Event




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juni 2009)

Sadinsky schrieb:


> Das fand ich Lustig... ^^
> Würd ich gern wieder erleben...
> 
> Geissel Event
> ...


das war geil .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

hyrakx schrieb:


> mein aktueller desktop hintergrun =)
> 
> quel danas  bei nacht am lagerfeuer


Wirklich ein sehr schönes bild =)
Hier mal eines die ich gemacht habe von halt sehr begeistert davon nimmtmich wunder was ihr davon haltet:
(für die die noch ned so lange WoW spielen is Beutebucht bei Sonnenuntergang =))
http://img514.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=wows...60709183420.jpg
Und dann auchnoch von beute bucht:
http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/654/wow...60709183400z.jp
Hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch =)


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

Hätte da noch ne frage is mir zwar n bissl peinlich
Meine farge: Wie könnt ihr die Bilder direkt in die seite einfügen...
Meine sind viel zu gross (also speicherplatz) und ich habe ned so grossartig ahnung mit Pics... Wie schafft ihr das? konnte leider nur den Imageshack link schreiben weil wie gesagt die datei zu gross war..
Need help pls
Ich weiss das gehört hier ned hin braucht ja ned viel um zu beanwortne^^


----------



## Gothwin (24. Juni 2009)

*ich 2x in nagrand bei sonnenuntergang*
[attachment=8074:WoWScrnS...9_194917.jpg] [attachment=8075:WoWScrnS...9_195119.jpg]

*ich als mage mit neumond buff* *im av *_(da haben mich alle blöd angestarrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )_
[attachment=8073:WoWScrnS...9_204421.jpg]


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Hätte da noch ne frage is mir zwar n bissl peinlich
> Meine farge: Wie könnt ihr die Bilder direkt in die seite einfügen...
> Meine sind viel zu gross (also speicherplatz) und ich habe ned so grossartig ahnung mit Pics... Wie schafft ihr das? konnte leider nur den Imageshack link schreiben weil wie gesagt die datei zu gross war..
> Need help pls
> Ich weiss das gehört hier ned hin braucht ja ned viel um zu beanwortne^^



Ich lade meine Bilder ja immer bei http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/ hoch. Dann kriegst du ein Mail mit 4 verschiedenen Varianten, um Bilder zu posten. 
Das sieht dann z.B. so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die oberste Variante ist die Vorschau-Grafik. Das bild wird verkleinert in deiner Nachricht gepostet und man kann draufklicken um es bei voller Grösse anzusehen, so wie ich das eben gemacht habe.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich fands ja schon nen bissl epic.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Echt epic oO


Die andere Bilder sind auch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bevorzuge http://www.img-teufel.de


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

also das wäre dann mit dem URL


----------



## Schweers (24. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heut irgendwie vor Naxx gelangweilt mit der Kamera rumgespielt und das dabei rausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

ich raffs ned...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> ich raffs ned...



Hast du meinen Post auch nicht kapiert? Wo brauchst du denn Hilfe?


----------



## KleinerMann7 (24. Juni 2009)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/bido-1-jpg.html]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wohl mein schönstes Erlebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

ahh jetzt!!
Ich habs begriffen!! danke


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> ahh jetzt!!
> Ich habs begriffen!! danke



Gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

So nun aber... nach langem basteln ^^
Hier nochma die Bilder von vorhin ^^ Sonnenuntergang in Bootybay



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

KleinerMann7 schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/bido-1-jpg.html]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Echt schönes bild =)
War dazumals leider nochend 70^^


----------



## KleinerMann7 (24. Juni 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadinsky (24. Juni 2009)

Düsterbruch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seehain...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

Warglaives *saber * will auch =)
Mit abstand vom design eine der geilsten waffen dies in wow je gab =)
Zusammen mit Quel'serrar und Donnerzorn =)


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

Sadinsky schrieb:


> Düsterbruch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's magic =)


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

Uhh hier ein bild ausgebuttelt zwar von WOTLk aber erinnert trotzdem an die schönen alten zeiten =)
*seufz* i miss the old times... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pokémon! Gotta catch 'em all!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dead Man Walking


----------



## Freelancer (24. Juni 2009)

Hier meine Fotos für die Bewerbung zum Wow Supertalent 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm ka warum die Bilder nicht angezeigt werden im Forum also hier der Link

http://img140.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=wows...61009110800.jpg


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

hat der warri da hintten t1 schultern an ?^^


----------



## Sadinsky (24. Juni 2009)

BC Daily im Schergrat... illegale Manakristalle Sammeln, oder was war das schon wieder? Gestartet in Shatt beim Portal für Quel'Danas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Juni 2009)

Der einzig lustige udn gescheite Screenshot
ohne Interface den ich hab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (24. Juni 2009)

haha jo  das kenni is in den sturmgipfeln xD
Ein dk aufm flugmount da sieht auch giel aus^^


----------



## Sadinsky (25. Juni 2009)

Na, dass ich mal ne Frechheit, was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Juni 2009)

Sadinsky schrieb:


> Na, dass ich mal ne Frechheit, was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha sowas hab ich ja nochnie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saluja (30. Juni 2009)

Abendlicher Stau vor den Inis, hier vor Nexus


----------



## Anburak-G (1. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suchtihh (27. Juli 2009)

is jetzt grad auf dem Echsenkessel am Start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps : wusste net geau wohin mit dem thread  aber musste ich euch ma zeigen  besser als immer nur Minimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ind diesem Sinne schöne Nacht noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spoonar (27. Juli 2009)

Where da hood at


v_v


----------



## Airness (27. Juli 2009)

Die Ewoks-Karawane der Tapferen


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Juli 2009)

Uh ne Karawane von mehreren Playern...


Da war ja sogar der Gnomlauf interessanter wo ich dabei war
und versuchen Hogger zu killen


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was ist jetzt so spektakulär?


----------



## grubsi (27. Juli 2009)

warum machen das die eig.?


----------



## Aitaro (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein liebling - wer mir sagt wo das war bekommt nen mana keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dreh arbeiten zu Veil of Corruption - ich war dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wussten aber nicht das des nen film werden sollte. dachte es wär nen raid auf theramore ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit meinem jäger fernsicht skill ma reingeschaut ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ging der server in die knie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Juli 2009)

Schick gelle


----------



## Bader1 (27. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein etwas düsteres:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

">








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

">


----------



## Mindadar (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 auch mal was nettes denke ich ^^

achja da hat arthas auf sich warten lassen die dumme kuh...
saßen mindestens 3 std in der ini bis der kerl mal gekommen ist und wir haben alles gemacht also mit den kisten etc ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jobran (27. Juli 2009)

Ich find, das sieht einfach gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[attachment=8445:WoWScrnS...9_200233.jpg]


----------



## Mindadar (27. Juli 2009)

jobran schrieb:


> Ich find, das sieht einfach gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wat hastn da in die luft gejagt?


----------



## Safurion (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn man langeweile hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jobran (27. Juli 2009)

DAS wird für immer ein Geheimnis bleiben^^


----------



## abc666 (27. Juli 2009)

Seltsamer bug ^^


----------



## Doodlekeks (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein liebling - wer mir sagt wo das war bekommt nen mana keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



feralas?

ps hier meine:

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/4363/wo...72509152919.jpg
die axt mit der man zum rocker wird gg

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3263/wows...72709130701.jpg
ironforge airport


----------



## Trorg (28. Juli 2009)

Frisch die Drachen bekommen
[attachment=8448:WoWScrnS...9_191002.jpg]

Ein Troll unter Trollen
[attachment=8449:WoWScrnS...9_174153.jpg]


----------



## Anburak-G (13. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier steppt der Bär^^


----------



## Dylvan (13. August 2009)

Traka schrieb:


> Da die WoW-Server wohl noch offline sind (denke ich zumindest, bin leider selber auffer Arbeit daher kA)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Titel: ehm .. "Mammuts"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


->


----------



## Mesiahs (13. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Beitrag:

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/1488/lollyds.png

Bin da mal ein wenig über das Nordhaintal geschwommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. August 2009)

Lustig, weil es überhaupt keine Absicht war^^ Wir haben einfach auf eine gewartet, die noch afk war. Standen zufälligerweise so da und als ich das gesehen hab sofort screenie^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

[attachment=8658:WoWScrnS...8_152212.jpg]

mega fight xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. August 2009)

ohja, ich hab damals mit meinem Pala Tank auch den gesamten Platz tanken müssen. Hunter hat ne Falle reingestellt^^ Waren aber nicht 80 sondern ~45. so geiler Kampf und wir habens überlebt^^


----------



## schu (15. August 2009)

Das mein bester freund ^^


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. August 2009)

lol schu woher der screen


----------



## schu (15. August 2009)

Quest reihe in zul drak wo man such in den hier verwandeln muss um der geißel zu dienen


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. August 2009)

Fabian22244 schrieb:


> [attachment=8658:WoWScrnS...8_152212.jpg]
> 
> mega fight xD


findest du das wirklich gut oder ist das wieder nur dummes sinnloses counterpushen?
in JEDEM ZF run gibts bessere Massenschlachten und die position ist auch suboptimal um schöne screens zu machen.

E: Und was soll die Frage woher er den Screen hat?


----------



## jolk (15. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleiner Gnom ganz groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(hoffe man erkennts)

edit.: http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3871/grow.jpg  falls ihr keine superaugen habt


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand die Modelle & Animationen ganz nett ...


----------



## Anburak-G (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war doch noch so ein Trashmop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (21. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Generationen von Heilern....

Apfel fällt eben nicht weit vom Stamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igoar85 (8. Januar 2010)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charlees (9. Januar 2010)

Erstes Av nach langer WoW Pause ... zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Schaut auf die Verstärkung.

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7343/wo...90408185031.jpg     und ich wusste dann doch noch wie man screenshots macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Namen hab ich mittlerweile geändert.


----------



## Morvkeem (9. Januar 2010)

hier auch ein bzw zwei bilder von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönes bild von weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[img=http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/555/wowscrnshot122909160612.th.jpg]
[img=http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4640/wowscrnshot010210221719.th.jpg]

irgendwie hatte Begleiter aus dem Stall rufen 3 tage cd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiraku (26. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mich zum ersten mal wie ein gnom gefühlt (nichts gegen gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Man Beachte die größe von mir (auf dem Timelost) und die von ihm (Taure auf dem Roten proto)


----------



## Simi1994 (26. Juli 2010)

Meine geilsten Screens wären die von meinem alten WoW Account von vor 4-3 Jahren, damals hatten unser Gildenleiter und ich die Idee, mit unserer Gilde (garantiert ALLE unter lvl28 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )die Burg im Rotkammgebirge zu "raiden", damals waren die Mobs da sogar elite, glaub ich. 

Während wir gewartet haben, töteten mein besagter Boss und ich ein Haufen von den Schwarzdrachenwelpen getötet, dabei habe ich viele Screenshots gemacht und als ich sie dann nach unserem kleinen "Raid" angeschaut habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass während ich auf einen Welpling schoss, ein anderer offenbar genau rechts hinter mir gespawnt war und die "Maul-auf"- und die "Kopf-drehen"- Animation gleichzeitig machte und ich ich sein "Gesicht" *PERFEKT *frontal zu mir hate, das sah so geil aus! xD


----------



## Erblack (26. Juli 2010)

Ein Bad nach einer anstrengenden Fototour für meine Gilde^^


----------



## Simi1994 (26. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> okaaay das erste ist pserver weil emerald dream, zweites auch weil frostwyrm in der brennenden steppe/sengenden schlucht, vermutlich drittes auch, weil du ganz allein tanzend auf malygos plattform bist, viertes KANN auf blizzserver sein, da ich mich noch leicht an so eine quest erinnern kann, vierte ist wahrscheinlich liveserver weil mehrere leute da sind bzw großer pserver
> 
> zu den ersten 3: gz, das interessiert keinen



3. schätze Algalons Raum
4. Quest in Drachenöde
5. Schachevent in Kara


----------



## Flowersun (26. Juli 2010)

Echt coole Bilder. Würde ja selbst welche einfügen aber bin zu blöd um zu checken wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thendress (26. Juli 2010)

joa hier habt ihr mein screen... so sieht es aus wenn ich mal wieder unterwechs bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also net so spannend hihi

http://img121.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot072210134933.jpg/
und net wundern wegen meine nachricht dort rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is nichts spanndes haben nur ein wenig über sexymap unterhalten und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: ich habe hier 4 fotos mehr... bei den ein weiß ich net, warum ich eine kuh gescreent habe und sonst hab ich noch 2 schöne fotos gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwei von druidin die 70 war in BC zeiten.... schöne zeit! und sonst von Warri in OG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://img266.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot051908163359.jpg/

http://img824.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot051908155853.jpg/


http://img44.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot051808174006.jpg/

http://img715.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot050310174833.jpg/

soo das sollte erstmal reichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich sind sie für euch okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (26. Juli 2010)

Ja.. hehe also das bild ist das älteste was ich hab da ich kurz davor nen neuen pc bekommen hab und ich vergessen hab die ganzen screens rüber zu packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Naja ich hab das Bild damals eigentlich nur gemacht wegen dem lustigen Satz im /2 allerdings erweckt das jetzt schon iwie schöne erinnerungen in mir^^
Btw. ja ich hab damals noch einiges geklickt weil ich nen knoob war xD aber deswegen war bc auch einfach das geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2010)

*!!!Beta Screens für alle die nicht gespoilert werden wollen!!!*



Spoiler



Ich mach mal mit:

Ich liebe sinnlos buffs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein paar Strandfotos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein paar die ich so aufgenommen hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier zeigt sich wieder was die alte Engine noch so kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thendress (26. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> *!!!Beta Screens für alle die nicht gespoilert werden wollen!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woa fett... du hast es gut und kannst beta zocken *wein*.... aber die screens sehn richtig genial aus!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Good old times ='(


----------



## Livien (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerlux (26. Juli 2010)

Kumpel von mir heißt Jelto und da wir grad auf einer Lan Zauberelefant von Eisregen gehört haben und ich was gesucht habe, was ihn ärgert ist mir ein lustiger Gildenname eingefallen


http://img827.imageshack.us/f/wowscrnshot052710212912.jpg/


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

3 schon etwas angestaubte Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1x das Abschlussszenario bei Sylvana




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1x aufgemounted




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1x Feuer & Flamme

greetz


----------



## Bombajy (26. Juli 2010)

Hier, das hab ich auch Quel'Danas gemacht, meiner Meinung nach richtig geiler Hintergrund für den PC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist wohl Eingeschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sicksaw (26. Juli 2010)

epic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fands lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vivasco (26. Juli 2010)

HI, hier mal ein Bild als frischer 80er ^^
bähm

von meiner DK 
klick mich 

und von der neuen Hybriden klasse ^^
ups


----------



## Skylo (26. Juli 2010)

tolle zeiten damals als ich und meine  2 besten kumpeln das epic mount gekauft haben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladrion (26. Juli 2010)

Unterwegs mit der Choppergang^^ 

http://img38.imagesh...1610232517.jpg/


----------



## Gast20180212 (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (27. Juli 2010)

hübsch, vor allem das von Quel'Danas

hier dann mal zwei von mir 
meine Jägerin mit ihrem (damals) neuen Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und 
Meine Druidin in Naxx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich Finde einer meiner Schönsten Schnappschüsse. Man beachte den Sonnenuntergang des Schlingendorntals im Hintergrund.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (27. Juli 2010)

Thendress schrieb:


> woa fett... du hast es gut und kannst beta zocken *wein*.... aber die screens sehn richtig genial aus!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei deinen einen foto kann ich denn reallive name sehn ..


----------



## ...alysan... (27. Juli 2010)

hi,

könntet ihr mir vllt verraten wie man Bilder ohne einen Link einfügt?
Bin zu doof dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moshjo (27. Juli 2010)

Jetzt plagen uns in Og schon Oger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


By moshjo at 2010-07-27


----------



## Mr. Susi (27. Juli 2010)

...alysan... schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> könntet ihr mir vllt verraten wie man Bilder ohne einen Link einfügt?
> Bin zu doof dafür
> ...



Über der Box in der du reinschreibst is so ne Leiste, wo du auch die Schriftart(fett, kursiv...usw.) ändern kannst. Da is auch ein Button der heißt "Bild einfügen". Da ploppt so ein kleines Fenster auf, da schreibst du dann den Link rein. Fertig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Also ich kam mir schon etwas verarscht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...alysan... (27. Juli 2010)

sind ein paar echt schöne bilder dabei


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[im g]Bild vom Link[/im g] (ohne Leerzeichen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

@BloodyEyeX
Als Noob würde ich sagen: Draufgewi...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Juli 2010)

komisch das dir troztdem solche Gedanken kommen ^.-


----------



## Howjin15 (27. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein paar von mir die ich heut geschossen hab ;D

http://yfrog.com/miwowscrnshot072710205035j  	Nagrands immerwährender Mond

http://yfrog.com/69wowscrnshot072710201457j 	Mein Main mim Enhancer Equip (is nur Secound specc xD)

http://yfrog.com/n1wowscrnshot072710203014j 	In OG bei den Trollen (Magier/Pris Lehrer)

http://yfrog.com/n8wowscrnshot072710205225j 	Oshu'gun in Nagrand (Schreibt man das so??)

http://yfrog.com/8bwowscrnshot072710203543j 	Og wenn man beim Haupteingang reinläuft - Bank/Flugmeister Turm

Hoffe die gefallen euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollte eigentlich meinen Schamanen auf das Bild mit den Trollhäusern zaubern, hab nur kein Foto-bearbeitungsprogramm auf meinem neune PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Howjin15


----------



## Samaraner (28. Juli 2010)

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/1087/wowscrnshot051010172409.jpg


Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand die Stelle^^


----------



## Dexter2000 (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Paladin in der Pala Blase und meine alten Gildenkollegen, irgendwo muss ich auch nochn bild haben wo meine ganze gilde da oben sind und die 20palas in diese blase hocken^^


----------



## Howjin15 (28. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> http://img84.imagesh...51010172409.jpg
> 
> 
> Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand die Stelle^^




Sieht nach Nethersturm aus... hmm


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Ein Zwerg und seine Büchse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit meinem treuen Begleiter abends am Lagerfeuer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Die Eindrücke des heutigen Tages:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridgster (30. Juli 2010)

wie geht das^^


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Ridgster schrieb:


> wie geht das^^



Wie geht was? ^^


----------



## milkaschokoalde (30. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> http://img84.imagesh...51010172409.jpg
> 
> 
> Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand die Stelle^^




 Ha, ich weiß es nananana! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist wenn du auf den Schalter an meiner Toilette drückst, so sieht das aus


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> http://img84.imagesh...51010172409.jpg
> 
> 
> Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand die Stelle^^



LoL wo ist das?


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (30. Juli 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> http://img84.imagesh...51010172409.jpg
> 
> 
> Vielleicht erkennt ja jemand die Stelle^^



sieht man doch ganz klar auf dem 1ten blick

ist in Zangarmarschen überm Echselkessel



ps: um nicht nur OT zu betreiben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullingrad (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr mies, da der Boss ja eigentlich bei 2% freundlich wird. (0% Wipe *hust)

Das war noch zu Ulduar Zeiten und unser erster Abend mit Hodir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer diese Paladine.

Jedoch eine enorme Steigerung im Vergleich zum Bild oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rate spiel'chen, wo koennte das sein? (:


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Unter Karazhan (:


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Unter Karazhan (:



Arsch. v.v


----------



## Shaila (30. Juli 2010)

Eine schöne Tanzshow in Sturmwind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img194.images...2910201539.jpg/

http://img514.images...2910201213.jpg/

http://img202.images...2910201217.jpg/

http://img16.imagesh...2910200723.jpg/


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht aus als ob der dämonische teil austritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


übrigens der dk der da für die horde schreit hat nen ticket bekommen wegen dem namen ^^


----------



## nuriina (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

*Willkommen auf dem Server Baelgun - jeden Abend Party garantiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blanvalet (30. Juli 2010)

Wunderte mich schon, das er mich nicht angriff, als ich das erste mal dort war! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier frage ich mich noch immer, wie der dahin kam:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und das war vor einigen Monaten einfach episch! ^^ (es war ebenfalls ein 50 Mann Raid der Horde. Wir haben sie zurückgeschlagen, nachdem sie zuvor SW platt gemacht hatten^^)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kathar1802 (30. Juli 2010)

Einmal muss jeder mal auf dem Trohn sitzen!


----------



## Moarck (30. Juli 2010)

also das sin meine Favoriten:

der Bär der sich festhält



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Licht-Feuerwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (31. Juli 2010)

Was mich gerade ein wenig wundert: Warum verwendet denn eigentlich so gut wie keiner von euch eine ordentliche AA-Stufe?


----------



## Gatax (31. Juli 2010)

Finde den Farbenkontrast so schön.

[attachment=10891:WoWScrnShot_030310_183820.jpg]


----------



## wertzû (31. Juli 2010)

was mich wundert warum welche AA benutzen

(uis sehen dann verdammt scheisse aus)


----------



## Krügerl (31. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> (uis sehen dann verdammt scheisse aus)



Also ich merke da überhaupt keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Gatax (31. Juli 2010)

Doofe Frage.....Was heißt/ist AA? ^^

Edit: Habs grad selber rausgefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trotzdem Danke @Krügerl.


----------



## Krügerl (31. Juli 2010)

Gatax schrieb:


> Doofe Frage.....Was heißt/ist AA? ^^



AA = Anti Aliasing = Kantenglättung = gegen die "Treppchen"-Bildung an Kanten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (31. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Also ich merke da überhaupt keinen Unterschied.



weil dein ui nicht pixelperfect ist....

kann dir gern screen machen mit full AA 

da hab ich statt kästchen hab ich fast kreise


----------



## Haggelo (31. Juli 2010)

mal eins von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucifer10989 (31. Juli 2010)

und eins von mir


----------



## Simon Rick (31. Juli 2010)

=D


----------



## Haggelo (1. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



interface etwas überarbeitet.


----------



## Duskfall334 (1. August 2010)

Izzo1990 schrieb:


> Mein Krieger im T2 Outfit^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3
!


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. August 2010)

Darf ich mal kurz gewinnen? Ach ist ja garkein Contest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal:

[attachment=10898:gmbcblackrock.jpg]


----------



## Yadiz (1. August 2010)

My 50 Talers



Beim Feiern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim warten Q.Q



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gewürzgurke (1. August 2010)

@ Haggelo wie heißen denn deine Addons die du verwendest? Sehn cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 
*


----------



## Haggelo (1. August 2010)

Gewürzgurke schrieb:


> @ Haggelo wie heißen denn deine Addons die du verwendest? Sehn cool aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rbuttonbarstyler 
Bartender
Buttonfacade


----------



## Gewürzgurke (1. August 2010)

Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (23. August 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal kurz gewinnen? Ach ist ja garkein Contest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



uuuuuh nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (23. August 2010)

Eh sry, aber das war einfach nur epic.^^
Das war zu den Anfangszeiten, wo jeder das Schwert geil fand. Zum Glück bin ich das Ding für 35k losgeworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (23. August 2010)

@ über mir

Holy Jesus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Connector321 (23. August 2010)

Fail und Aion ist wirklich das blödeste Game Ever, Engelsflügel ach komm schon... -.- (Das war noch net ausgedrückt ^^)


----------



## syraiax (23. August 2010)

Also ich hab den screen mal gemacht als ich die stelle gefunden hab....^^[attachment=11006:WoWScrnShot_082310_224406.jpg]


/Synyster´s Aggro Gnom Taxis (Nera´Thor)...Wir Tranportieren überall hin.
Auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Noch ein paar Impressionen meiner heutigen Session:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (24. August 2010)

Aion ist ein geiles Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr müsst nicht immer alles schlecht machen. Und die Screens sind auch schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (24. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Aion ist ein geiles Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht hier um WoW-Screenshots , da wir im Wowforum sind


----------



## Nahemis (24. August 2010)

Sry, ich dachte wär ok...


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Sry, ich dachte wär ok...



Warum soll es ok sein in ein WoW Thread Aion bilder zu posten, wenn es:
1. Die WoW Sektion ist?
2.Wenn es eine eigene AION Sektion gibt.
3. Drittens... ähm achja:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (28. August 2010)

definitiv der falsche Platz für Aion Screens, obwohl es ein geiles game ist!


----------



## Toxxical (28. August 2010)

We hate Aion, go away!


----------



## Ladrion (28. August 2010)

Hier mal 4 screenshots von mir^^

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8296/wowscrnshot072410120451.jpg

http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/9800/wowscrnshot072510105358.jpg

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/1222/wowscrnshot072810132748.jpg

http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/8887/wowscrnshot082210132353.jpg


----------



## Grushdak (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (29. August 2010)

Mein kleiner Warri <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind mal Werte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen bissl Panorama.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (29. August 2010)

Ich bin mal ganz frech und verweise einfach mal auf meine Galerie 
Hoffe da sind ein paar Bilder dabei, die euch gefallen


----------

